# Port install problem



## leveraction (Nov 13, 2018)

I am trying to install rsync from the ports collection.

`/usr/ports/net/rsync # make install clean`

I get an error:

```
"Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release."
```

I check the version:

`/usr/ports/net/rsync # freebsd-version -k` and get:

```
"11.2-RELEASE-p4"
```

which from what I can tell appears to be the latest.

What gives?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 13, 2018)

What does `freebsd-version -ru` tell you?


----------



## leveraction (Nov 13, 2018)

OK, I think I am mixing up installers.  
I tried `pkg install rsync` and it worked...

For the record, I tried `freebsd-version -ru` and got:

```
Illegal option -r
usage: freebsd-version [-ku]
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 13, 2018)

leveraction said:


> OK, I think I am mixing up installers.


I think that's not the only thing you're mixing up.



leveraction said:


> For the record, I tried `freebsd-version -ru` and got:
> Illegal option -r
> usage: freebsd-version [-ku]


Then you're not using FreeBSD 11.2, see also freebsd-version(1).


----------



## leveraction (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes, there is definitely more going on here.  rsync seemed to work, but I have definitely monkeyed something up.

`freebsd-version`
11.1-RELEASE

`freebsd-version -u`
11.1-RELEASE

`freebsd-version -k`
11.2-RELEASE-p4

`freebsd-version -r`
Illegal option -r
usage: freebsd-version [-ku]


----------



## kpa (Nov 13, 2018)

Your kernel got updated but the userland binaries are still out of date and from 11.1-RELEASE.


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 13, 2018)

You didn't update properly from 11.1 to 11.2
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html

Did you reboot after the first `freebsd-update install` and then run again `freebsd-update install`


----------



## leveraction (Nov 13, 2018)

> Did you reboot after the first  freebsd-update install and then run again  freebsd-update install



That's a negative Ghost Rider.

Can I reboot and run `freebsd-update install` to fix or is it too late for that?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 14, 2018)

Unless you messed in other ways with freebsd-update (for example edited config files) then it should still be perfectly safe.


----------

